# Week 7 flower. Time to flush?



## Revilgaz (Mar 13, 2016)

7 weeks in. Thinking of flushing tomorrow and harvesting at week 9. Will they be ready you think? Can provide different pictures if needed to help tell.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 13, 2016)

You'll probably get mixed opinions, but you don't have to flush mate. Were ou giving her lots of nutrients?

Anyway, she looks fantastic, congratz on the grow.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 13, 2016)

I wouldn't smoke that stuff. I'll send my address.


----------



## Revilgaz (Mar 13, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> You'll probably get mixed opinions, but you don't have to flush mate. Were ou giving her lots of nutrients?
> 
> Anyway, she looks fantastic, congratz on the grow.


Fed with Dr Earth nutes once a week. Some BloodMeal once


----------



## Craig1969SS (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't flush man. Dr earth is all organic. Have you ever witnessed how thick buds tend to get in their last two weeks? Why deprive the plants only to flush the whole root zone. It's like putting a pig on a two week fast before you slaughter it. Yes this is a very touchy subject. Do you flush any of your garden vegetables? Does tobacco get flushed?


----------



## Revilgaz (Mar 13, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> Don't flush man. Dr earth is all organic. Have you ever witnessed how thick buds tend to get in their last two weeks? Why deprive the plants only to flush the whole root zone. It's like putting a pig on a two week fast before you slaughter it. Yes this is a very touchy subject. Do you flush any of your garden vegetables? Does tobacco get flushed?


Well this is my first grow, so no I haven't lol. Should I continue feeding flowering nutes then? Do people only flush non-organic nutes? Or is it just debatable if you should flush ANY nutes?


----------



## chuck estevez (Mar 13, 2016)

*LOL*


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 13, 2016)

it's very debatable. u have a good fade going .I would go very light on bloom nute;s till the end


----------



## Revilgaz (Mar 14, 2016)

So does 2 weeks look like a possible harvest time?


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 14, 2016)

Maybe not even two weeks. At this stage in flower, things can change really fast. You might be cutting them a week from now. But I'd say two weeks is a good guess, although I'm basing that off of only one of the pictures. How are the trichomes looking? Have they stopped sprouting white pistils?

Looks like you did really well for the first time out; looks like a lot of small things that could have easily gone wrong went right instead. It looks very much as though you didn't make the kind of mistakes most first-timers make - overdoing things. Looks like you kept it simple, and used common sense. Congratulations; wait until you see what happens when you apply what you learned on this one to the next grow. You should keep a grow journal on the next one.

And if you're taking a poll, mark me down in the "don't flush" column. Especially if you haven't been hammering them hard with PK, like I always do in bloom. And it's obvious from the leaf tips that you haven't. I always feed at least lightly right up to the last couple of days; the plant doesn't transport the nutes directly to the buds, so there is no mechanism for the buds to have chemicals in them.

Just make sure you apply the same patience and discipline to the cure as you did to the grow; unless you're incredibly lucky, it's obvious you did a lot of research to get your grow dialed in, and it's just as important to hit the books for the cure as it is for the grow itself.


----------



## Revilgaz (Mar 15, 2016)

Not sure if any of these help. All I have is an iPhone and a magnifying glass lol. Still seem pretty clear to me. I've also decided to not flush. So we will see how that goes.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 15, 2016)

I do the flush after the chop with RO water. After pruning most of the fans from a 3-4 foot budded snip and sticking its butt into RO water, I find the average snip will suck up about 1/2 litre of RO water over a 24 hour period, with the roots off. I do this because I prefer purified water drying in the buds over res water.


----------



## k00ms (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm going to address the elephant in the room. Da fuck is up with that cola dude? Looking at it freaks me out, it makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Mar 15, 2016)

You mean the one in his avatar? Does look like some kind of demon cola, doesn't it?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 16, 2016)

Revilgaz said:


> 7 weeks in. Thinking of flushing tomorrow and harvesting at week 9. Will they be ready you think? Can provide different pictures if needed to help tell.


Looks good. They dont need a flush honestly. 

Can you post a macro of that fasciated cola?


----------



## Revilgaz (Mar 16, 2016)

I will try to get some pictures of the demon plant after work today.


----------



## Revilgaz (Mar 16, 2016)

Couple photos


----------



## k00ms (Mar 16, 2016)

dude what the. that thing would keep me out of my own garden. its like kicking over an ant farm and watching them all spew out. fuuuuuuuu gross.


----------



## superbak3d (Mar 16, 2016)

DONT FLUSH

Btw, that's by far the scariest looking cannabis plant I've ever seen.

Seriously, sumbit that shit to a botanist or something lol


----------



## k00ms (Mar 16, 2016)

I mean I know that happens to other plants species being fasciated and all, but can you even smoke that? Seems like it's going to be incredibly hard to trim lol.


----------



## Revilgaz (Mar 16, 2016)

k00ms said:


> I mean I know that happens to other plants species being fasciated and all, but can you even smoke that? Seems like it's going to be incredibly hard to trim lol.


I've read that the smoke isn't any different. Guess I will find out lol.


----------



## superbak3d (Mar 16, 2016)

It should be fine.


----------



## Resinhound (Mar 16, 2016)

That is a polyploid,genetic mutation.Fine to smoke ive read,actually most of them are known for being on the strong side for thc...just dont breed it.


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 20, 2016)

k00ms said:


> I'm going to address the elephant in the room. Da fuck is up with that cola dude? Looking at it freaks me out, it makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


Lol, I was thinking the same thing.... Freaking bizzare


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Apr 30, 2016)

That is wild looking! Looks like a caterpillar from the top.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Apr 30, 2016)

Revilgaz said:


> Well this is my first grow, so no I haven't lol. Should I continue feeding flowering nutes then? Do people only flush non-organic nutes? Or is it just debatable if you should flush ANY nutes?


There is a thread on the subject here on RIU.

Let me sum it up for you: Flushing is a myth. It adds nothing to your final product. Continue feeding up until the last week then let her ride the rest of the way out. It won't affect your taste or flavor of your buds, this is obtained during the curing process.


----------



## tokm (May 1, 2016)

k00ms said:


> I'm going to address the elephant in the room. Da fuck is up with that cola dude? Looking at it freaks me out, it makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


I have one like that too. Weird as hell, it's like Siamese colas.


----------



## Craig1969SS (May 2, 2016)

Other than leaves and a little top what's smokable?


----------



## 2pacforever (Feb 13, 2021)

Revilgaz said:


> 7 weeks in. Thinking of flushing tomorrow and harvesting at week 9. Will they be ready you think? Can provide different pictures if needed to help tell.


Check your tricomes it will tell you by color


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 13, 2021)

Chernobyl buds


----------



## Exxact (Feb 14, 2021)

Honestly that bud is freaking me out. I recommend using large torch at it holy shit


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 14, 2021)

I know the OP is old but what in the hell is this?? Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 14, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I know the OP is old but what in the hell is this?? Never seen anything like it.
> 
> View attachment 4825987


I’ve had that on autos


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 14, 2021)

Polyploid genetic mutation was mentioned earlier in the post


----------

